# Sov update



## REL (Sep 30, 2005)

*Starship update (new pics)*

I'm in the casting process now, I'll post more pics as soon as my website is back up and running. In the mean time here's a photobucket link to the saucer cast. I used too much epoxy on this one and it didn't turn out quite as nice as I'd like so I'm going to call this one a test cast and put it aside for now. There was also a few flaws, bubbles etc. which I'm showing in the pics. 

But I'm not entirely unhappy with it, this one was primered so I could find all the flaws. I'm surprised at how strong it is, I can stand on it and it won't break.

Thanks


----------



## TohoFan (Feb 18, 2006)

Just Beautiful! :thumbsup:


----------



## GLU Sniffah (Apr 15, 2005)

Oh man...

Indescribably cool. Yeah, there's a few bugs n' burrs in the first pass, but overall...my GAWD, I can see how this is gonna be one heck of a nice replica.

MegaKudos!


----------



## schmidtjv (Apr 7, 2004)

Seeing the progress on this just makes my heart sing!

Great work Rel!

John


----------



## davecfprez (Dec 21, 2005)

hubba hubba !! 

oh and the website is back up REL, i was just there..


dave


----------



## REL (Sep 30, 2005)

Thanks, I've been working on it all day.

Well here's the pics I have so far of the first cast.


----------



## Lloyd Collins (Sep 25, 2004)

Awesome!


----------



## REL (Sep 30, 2005)

I sprayed on an opaque coat and used a xacto and scraped away the paint on the windows to see how it's going to be lit on the finished model. The actual model will have templates to cover the windows and won't be scraped away.


----------



## davecfprez (Dec 21, 2005)

*in his best guiness TV commercial voice* 

BRILLIANT !!!!!


dave


----------



## REL (Sep 30, 2005)

Quick update to show some of the cast's.


----------



## Nova Designs (Oct 10, 2000)

Looks like its made of ICE!


----------



## Lloyd Collins (Sep 25, 2004)

It reminds me of the way ILM, did the 1701D for STNG.


----------



## beeblebrox (Jul 30, 2003)

Looks like a nice clean fit on the secondary hull halves. :thumbsup:


----------



## X15-A2 (Jan 21, 2004)

Top quality work! Really impressive.

Cool to see someone on the board working in my favorite medium, fiberglass (Brent Gair too). Care to share some product names with us for the resin (polyester?) and RTV?

Do you know the shrinkage percentage for that brand of RTV?

Keep up the great work and the updates here too.


----------



## GLU Sniffah (Apr 15, 2005)

Heck, that thing would be beautiful just in the clear fiberglass with nothing else added.

A little 'Kryptonian' in appearance.


----------



## REL (Sep 30, 2005)

X15-A2 said:


> Top quality work! Really impressive.
> 
> Cool to see someone on the board working in my favorite medium, fiberglass (Brent Gair too). Care to share some product names with us for the resin (polyester?) and RTV?
> 
> ...


Thanks.

I'm using Moldmax 30 silicone. thickened with Thivex to make it brushable. 
http://www.smooth-on.com/liqrubr.htm

The fiberglass is US Composites 635 2:1 slow set thin epoxy, with 4oz ez glass fabric.

http://www.shopmaninc.com/epoxy.html

I've noticed very little, if any shrinkage with these products.


----------



## actias (May 19, 2003)

REL what are you using for the backing mold or mother mold?


----------



## X15-A2 (Jan 21, 2004)

Thanks a bunch for the info REL. I have been out of the scratch building biz for many years now but have hopes of getting back into it this year, if I can get the garage/workshop close to finished. So info about current products is most welcome. Do you order your materials online?


----------



## REL (Sep 30, 2005)

The mothermold is hydrostone reinforced with burlap strips.

Yes I order the products online, luckily there's a Smooth-on distributer in Dallas so I just drive there to get the silicone.


----------



## REL (Sep 30, 2005)

Comparison to the Art Asylum E-E
http://sovereignreplicas.com/SK17.jpg

http://sovereignreplicas.com/SK16.jpg


----------



## JGG1701 (Nov 9, 2004)

Hmmm Big !!!
Beautiful work by trhe way! :thumbsup:


----------



## capt Locknar (Dec 29, 2002)

Impressive, Most Impressive


----------



## ClubTepes (Jul 31, 2002)

Extremely nice work.

It looks like it might be 1/1000 scale. Was that the intent?

Can't wait to see a finished build-up.


----------



## REL (Sep 30, 2005)

Thanks, it's 1/650 scale.


----------



## Trek Ace (Jul 8, 2001)

Nova Designs said:


> Looks like its made of ICE!


Cool!


----------



## REL (Sep 30, 2005)

Now that I have two nacelles I can do a dry fit to see if they line up correctly, and they do.


----------



## StarshipClass (Aug 13, 2003)

That is BEYOND cool! FANTASTIC JOB! Are you going to light and paint up a test model?


----------



## davecfprez (Dec 21, 2005)

top notch REL !!! 

dave


----------



## GLU Sniffah (Apr 15, 2005)

One heck of a sculptor, that REL...


----------



## REL (Sep 30, 2005)

Here's the newest castings using a different technique to lay in the fiberglass and prepared the molds. The result is a more satin finish to the part with less bubbles and yellowing. 

So far I have the nacelles done, the saucer and other parts will come out tomorrow morning.


----------



## JGG1701 (Nov 9, 2004)

Dab-nab-it that is looking good !!! :thumbsup:


----------



## capt Locknar (Dec 29, 2002)

Hot Diggity Dog. Thats coming along fantastic


----------



## capt Locknar (Dec 29, 2002)

I still have to agree with the guy that said it looks like ICE, shipping them in Dry Ice are ya, with a assemble before melting disclaimer 
LOLOL


----------



## REL (Sep 30, 2005)

Here's my first try at casting the bridge.


----------



## capt Locknar (Dec 29, 2002)

Decorative Ice Cubes, Kewl


----------



## JGG1701 (Nov 9, 2004)

REL said:


> Here's my first try at casting the bridge.


Pretty neat , pretty neat !!! :thumbsup:


----------



## beeblebrox (Jul 30, 2003)

Oooooh...shiny priddy... :tongue:


----------



## JGG1701 (Nov 9, 2004)

REL said:


> the saucer and other parts will come out tomorrow morning.


So is there something more you can show us?


----------



## REL (Sep 30, 2005)

Here's the newest cast of the saucer. The bubble's you're seeing are between the last layer of fabric where I put on a really thick coat, they're not on the surface.


----------



## GLU Sniffah (Apr 15, 2005)

REL said:


> Here's my first try at casting the bridge.


Oooh. A Gummi-Bridge! How many flavors do they come in? 

( very nice casting...verrrry nice! )


----------



## JGG1701 (Nov 9, 2004)

Great job Mr. REL, great job!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## Griffworks (Jun 24, 2002)

Y'know, I've been remiss and haven't visited this subject in a while... I wasn't really interested in the subject for two reasons: 

1) it's a big honkin' kit and I ain't got anywhere to display it! and; 

B) I didn't much care for the _Sovereign_ design at the time that Rich started this project. 

However, I've seen sort of gotten to where I actually sorta like the design and am actually sort of excited to be nearly finished with a 1/2500 scale E-E. So, figured it was time to come back and visit it again.... 

Great job, dude! While I don't see me buying one - again, 'cause of the size, I just don't have room for it! - I think youv'e done an excellent job. I think these'll definitely sell well to the serious collectors.


----------



## StarshipClass (Aug 13, 2003)

Definitely special effects worthy model you're building there!


----------



## REL (Sep 30, 2005)

Awesome, thanks guys.


----------



## StarshipClass (Aug 13, 2003)

:freak: You know, at first glance, your photo above looks like a speedboat racing on the water:


----------



## REL (Sep 30, 2005)

I did a test cast on the pylons. I was way stumped on making the molds for these, if it weren't for Dave I wouldn't have been able to do it, the man knows how to make molds. He's also the one that showed me how to put the lip on the other pieces so there'll be plenty of mating surfaces. 

I didn't have a pressure caster large enough for the molds to fit in so I used a 2 hour demold resin, that gave it plenty of time for the bubbles to escape.


----------



## GLU Sniffah (Apr 15, 2005)

^ Those CAN'T be Dave's molds....

They just CAN'T! No weeping or bugs.  

I'm truly weeping at the beauty of the work here. Great job REL and Dave!


----------



## REL (Sep 30, 2005)

Well they're my mold's, he gave me a lot of advice on their construction.


----------



## GLU Sniffah (Apr 15, 2005)

Ah. So I see!


----------



## capt Locknar (Dec 29, 2002)

What is knowledge if you don't share it.


----------



## schmidtjv (Apr 7, 2004)

capt Locknar said:


> What is knowledge if you don't share it.


Well said sir!

John


----------



## REL (Sep 30, 2005)

Here's the finished cast of the...which one is on the right...oh, starboard side. While talking to one of the people that's going to build this up he said the brass tubes might not be large enough to hold all the wiring and he suggested brass channel instead. 

It was a very tight fit but in no spot did the channel break the surface if the resin. I used 1/8" inch by 1/4" brass channel cast into the only straight part in the nacelle so I didn't have to bend it. A nice side effect is it made the pylon incredibly strong.


----------



## WarpCore Breach (Apr 27, 2005)

Your ship is a thing of beauty, Rel!! :thumbsup: 

I only regret I'll never be able to afford one, let alone have any time to build it or have a space for it.


----------



## REL (Sep 30, 2005)

Some people have asked to see the cast pieces with some primer on them so they can see the details, since it's hard to see while they're clear. Here's a nacelle that didn't turn out quite so well, (too yellow) half way painted.


----------



## davecfprez (Dec 21, 2005)

with the parts being cast in clear, you're right its hard to see the details... LOL this almost looks like a photoshopped picture, or a screen capped FX shot showing a swipe from clear to grey as the details appear before you !! excellent picture REL !! thanks

dave


----------



## beeblebrox (Jul 30, 2003)

Looks like Odo in mid-transformation. :thumbsup:


----------



## GLU Sniffah (Apr 15, 2005)

beeblebrox said:


> Looks like Odo in mid-transformation. :thumbsup:


 It really does!!

The OdoPrise...


----------



## Nova Designs (Oct 10, 2000)

REL said:


> Some people have asked to see the cast pieces with some primer on them so they can see the details, since it's hard to see while they're clear. Here's a nacelle that didn't turn out quite so well, (too yellow) half way painted.




"Soverign class decloaking off the starboard bow, Captain!" :wave:


----------



## beeblebrox (Jul 30, 2003)

:thumbsup:


----------



## JGG1701 (Nov 9, 2004)

REL said:


> Here's a nacelle that didn't turn out quite so well


Tell ya what Mr. REL , the ones that did'nt turn out "so well" , you can send 'em my way!  You're doin' a great job!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## REL (Sep 30, 2005)

First kit build up pics. With Ertl Ent E for reference.

Build up by thefxcompany


----------



## REL (Sep 30, 2005)

blahh


----------



## schmidtjv (Apr 7, 2004)

Absolutely stunning. I'm so looking forward to this! REL, you are truly a master craftsman.

John


----------



## SteveR (Aug 7, 2005)

Ten years from now, we'll still be talking about this one.


----------



## JGG1701 (Nov 9, 2004)

The pictures of the ones you have "lit up'' look like a ghost ship!    oooooooooooooooo spooky.    
:thumbsup:


----------



## REL (Sep 30, 2005)

Here's the new lower saucer, it's in the mold right now.

http://sovereignreplicas.com/nls10.jpg


----------



## capt Locknar (Dec 29, 2002)

Awesome. So whose the Captain of this One, Space Ghost lol

Seriously though, looks great.


----------



## davecfprez (Dec 21, 2005)

stunning... 

jaw dropping stunning !!


dave


----------



## REL (Sep 30, 2005)

Here's the first cast of the lower saucer section, it will inset into the upper section.


----------



## Griffworks (Jun 24, 2002)

Man, I can only imagine that this thing'll look like when it's built up and lit.


----------



## Nova Designs (Oct 10, 2000)

Oh.... so pretty!


----------



## REL (Sep 30, 2005)

I finished the Capt's Yacht/Main torp launcher, well almost, I ran out of styrene to finish the main launcher. I'll finish the rest of it on Monday.


----------



## schmidtjv (Apr 7, 2004)

Shelf space cleared, can't wait! :thumbsup: 

John


----------



## REL (Sep 30, 2005)

Since I'm not happy with the other Capt's yacht for some reason, too bulky I don't know. I made a new one, more streamlined.


----------



## Griffworks (Jun 24, 2002)

I don't see anything wrong w/the first one you did, Rich. Both look awesome.


----------



## REL (Sep 30, 2005)

Thanks. The old one had just a little too much raised detail.

Ok it's been molded and here's the first cast.


----------



## JGG1701 (Nov 9, 2004)

Dang that's pretty!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## Nova Designs (Oct 10, 2000)

Wow, so clean!


----------



## REL (Sep 30, 2005)

Done! These were the last thing's to be made, photon launchers and that tractor emitter/sensor thing.


----------



## REL (Sep 30, 2005)

Here's how they turned out.


----------



## Nova Designs (Oct 10, 2000)

Beuatiful! Like porcelain.


----------



## Griffworks (Jun 24, 2002)

Sweet! I love how stuff turns out looking after molding and resin curing. So pristine and purty and stuff....


----------



## beeblebrox (Jul 30, 2003)

Very priddy! :thumbsup:


----------



## REL (Sep 30, 2005)

I'm considering offering a slush casted resin package for $100 cheaper, if anyone is interested let me know. It will still include decals and PE parts, and clear fiberglass nacelle engines.


----------



## davecfprez (Dec 21, 2005)

REL 

could you explain the difference between the "slush" casting and what you will be using normally?

I'm such a noob to all this, and want to make sure I have all the info correct

thanks!
dave




REL said:


> I'm considering offering a slush casted resin package for $100 cheaper, if anyone is interested let me know. It will still include decals and PE parts, and clear fiberglass nacelle engines.
> 
> Here's the pic of the lower resin saucer.
> http://sovereignreplicas.com/resinkit.jpg
> ...


----------



## REL (Sep 30, 2005)

Slush casting is where you pour the resin into the mold, then rotate the mold around to get the resin to coat every little nook and cranny.


New pics of the kit.


----------



## JGG1701 (Nov 9, 2004)

:thumbsup: Excellant job! :thumbsup: 
Not sure if ya mentioned it before but, how much $$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$  ?


----------



## REL (Sep 30, 2005)

PM sent.


----------



## StarshipClass (Aug 13, 2003)

I'm speechless!


----------



## REL (Sep 30, 2005)

I decided to cast a new part, it's the spine going down the secondary hull. I was going to have people scratchbuild that part out of stryrene then glue the rear photon launcher to it since it would be a pain for me to build each one. So now you don't have to, this was a difficult one to cast but it turned out perfect so I'm happy.


----------



## modelsj (May 12, 2004)

REL, wow! I would be interested in knowing your asking price. Maybe by Christmas I could tell the family this is what I want, not a new grill. P.M. me back please.


----------



## GLU Sniffah (Apr 15, 2005)

^ _...not a new grill??_

My friend. You OWE it to yourself to get both the grill ( to celebrate ) AND the instruction DVD that comes with a free reference kit of this 'Chris-Craft' of Enterprise models.

Get the grill. You should always get the grill. The good guys end up with the grill. Just don't take the advice from that Disney movie and 'Kiss the Grill'.

Oh and....


----------



## Griffworks (Jun 24, 2002)

Sweet job, Rich. Nice, crisp, clean castings!


----------



## davecfprez (Dec 21, 2005)

schweet again REL... oh and I zapped ya a PM

dave


----------



## actias (May 19, 2003)

How much REL ??????


----------



## REL (Sep 30, 2005)

actias said:


> How much REL ??????


I PM'd you.


----------



## REL (Sep 30, 2005)

Here's a picture of the lighting test's that are going on.



This shows the lower saucer and how it inset's into the top saucer.


----------



## schmidtjv (Apr 7, 2004)

Fantastic! 

John


----------



## Lloyd Collins (Sep 25, 2004)

Awesome!


----------



## REL (Sep 30, 2005)

Here's the pic's of the resin kit I'm working on as a lower cost alternative to the fiberglass one. Please PM or email if you're interested. It'll be hollow cast resin, and will still include PE and decals.


----------



## REL (Sep 30, 2005)

Here's a better view of the inside. I poured it with straight angles so it would be stronger and have no sagging issues. It's very strong. Heavier than the fiberglass naturally but still lighter than I thought.


----------



## REL (Sep 30, 2005)

I finally collected enough flawed parts to do a build up of the ship.
It's not puttied or sanded etc, but this will show everyone that it fits
together and it's size.

That's my daughter holding it.


----------



## capt Locknar (Dec 29, 2002)

Most Impressive.


----------



## guartho (May 4, 2004)

Is there a bargain-basement "Flawed Parts" version? I've done a lot of AMT builds, I think I might be able to handle it.


----------



## schmidtjv (Apr 7, 2004)

Best DVD bonus I ever saw!  


REL, it's breathtaking.
John


----------



## 747 (Oct 11, 2001)

And who, may I ask, is holding the model...??


----------



## REL (Sep 30, 2005)

That's my daughter, she's 14. 

Here's some more pics I took today outside.


----------



## capt Locknar (Dec 29, 2002)

I was gonna put that was your daughter too but then I saw his winking smiley and thought he was kidding. LOL


----------



## capt Locknar (Dec 29, 2002)

Those last two pics kind of look like its sitting on the flight deck of an aircraft carrier (course it would have to be one Big Honking carrier)


----------



## GLU Sniffah (Apr 15, 2005)

REL said:


> That's my daughter, she's 14.


She has a bright future ahead of her as a hand model for your projects!


----------



## GLU Sniffah (Apr 15, 2005)

capt Locknar said:


> Those last two pics kind of look like its sitting on the flight deck of an aircraft carrier (course it would have to be one Big Honking carrier)


Yes....

Certainly not Nimitz Class!!!


----------



## beeblebrox (Jul 30, 2003)

And of course, this was taken in the Egyptian Tomb Room. http://sovereignreplicas.com/build1.jpg :thumbsup:


----------



## capt Locknar (Dec 29, 2002)

Yeah whats really behind that sculpture (A stargate maybe???) Muhahahahaha


----------



## 747 (Oct 11, 2001)

capt Locknar said:


> I was gonna put that was your daughter too but then I saw his winking smiley and thought he was kidding. LOL


 I just hope Richard's paying well, as I didn't think it was him! In fact, I'm surprised he hasn't taken a shot of him next to the E yet!


----------



## Lloyd Collins (Sep 25, 2004)

Where is the landing gear?


----------



## Roguepink (Sep 18, 2003)

If that's a 14-year-old holding it, my entire daughter would be hidden. Wow.

Maybe next house... or next life. Again, wow.


----------



## REL (Sep 30, 2005)

Some pic's of the resin kit's saucer. It's not as thin as the fiberglass and heavier, but it turned out ok


----------



## REL (Sep 30, 2005)

Sorry everyone but I can't seem to get the resin one to work, unless I make it so thick it's almost solid, and in that case it would cost about twice as much to make as the fiberglass one.


----------



## REL (Sep 30, 2005)

Now back to the fiberglass version. Anyway here's some pics of the quickie build up outside.


----------



## Guest (Aug 10, 2006)

The words 'drop dead gorgeous' just don't quite say it but that's the best i can do in a hurry.

Top drawer workmanship REL !!


----------



## Nova Designs (Oct 10, 2000)

WOW! Its so amazing seeing this thing all together finally. What an awesomely HUGE model!


----------



## EvilWays (Jul 21, 2004)

Just like others have asked...how much???


----------



## REL (Sep 30, 2005)

EvilWays said:


> Just like others have asked...how much???


QUOTE=EvilWays]Just like others have asked...how much???[/QUOTE]


----------



## Nova Designs (Oct 10, 2000)

Are you kidding??? Only that much? What a bargain!


----------



## SteveR (Aug 7, 2005)

It's a good price. Gotta talk to the wife. Model kits over $250 require consultation.


----------



## REL (Sep 30, 2005)

Some pictures of the built nacelles.


----------



## GLU Sniffah (Apr 15, 2005)

Oh.... my.... god.

I'm flippin' FLOORED!


----------



## GLU Sniffah (Apr 15, 2005)

SteveR said:


> It's a good price. Gotta talk to the wife. Model kits over $250 require consultation.



The best 'consultation' is to get her over to your machine...NOW...to view these pics.


----------



## schmidtjv (Apr 7, 2004)

BEAUTIFUL!

John


----------



## davecfprez (Dec 21, 2005)

whimpers at those last pictures!


dave


----------



## Nova Designs (Oct 10, 2000)

Wow, _nice_ lights... not so much loving the paneling job though. Needs to be more subtle I think. But hey....


----------



## REL (Sep 30, 2005)

Now this is the Nemesis version of the ship, it has a metallic paint scheme not unlike the NX01 with dark heavy aztec patterns. Trust me there's no subtle paneling anywhere on this ship.


----------



## 747 (Oct 11, 2001)

REL, I see you've changed your picture... Am I to hope that the defiant will be next?


----------



## hell_fighter_8 (Oct 4, 2005)

Did you really build it or did you just steal the studio model? LOL

I think ILM would be jealous over this one.


----------



## REL (Sep 30, 2005)

747 said:


> REL, I see you've changed your picture... Am I to hope that the defiant will be next?



Yes, I'm in the process of making a 1/144 scale Defiant. It'll be 33" long when complete and cast in fiberglass (not clear so less expensive) with clear lighted parts.


----------



## 747 (Oct 11, 2001)

REL said:


> Yes, I'm in the process of making a 1/144 scale Defiant. It'll be 33" long when complete and cast in fiberglass (not clear so less expensive) with clear lighted parts.


 Excellent!


----------



## REL (Sep 30, 2005)

One more nacelle pic I forgot about.


----------



## compucrap (Dec 16, 2000)

so does the changing of your avatar to the defaint mean you've begun work on it


----------



## davecfprez (Dec 21, 2005)

now these (aztek) patterns are all PAINTED on right REL? no decals

dave


----------



## GLU Sniffah (Apr 15, 2005)

davecfprez said:


> now these (aztek) patterns are all PAINTED on right REL? no decals
> 
> dave


?


----------



## REL (Sep 30, 2005)

Those were all painted by theFXcompany.com

I made an improvement to the ship, a seperate horse shoe area.
This will be included in all the new orders, those that already have their kit I'll be shipping the new part to you
this coming week.

Thanks


----------



## schmidtjv (Apr 7, 2004)

And here I was always told you couldn't improve on perfection! 

Of course, I was also told that the solar system has nine planets, but don't get me started on THAT one! 

John
Astronomy geek


----------



## REL (Sep 30, 2005)

Here's the whole kit.


----------



## davecfprez (Dec 21, 2005)

I wondered if some of the saucer section was going to be decals or if John was going to attempt to paint it all !! LOL

nice REL !
dave


----------



## Nova Designs (Oct 10, 2000)

So very, very cool!


----------



## REL (Sep 30, 2005)

You can see a build up I'm doing of the kit here


----------



## Lloyd Collins (Sep 25, 2004)

Awesome! The light test really looks great.


----------



## davecfprez (Dec 21, 2005)

wow Richard! 

I didn't know that you'd be offering builds as well !!!!!!

dave


----------



## REL (Sep 30, 2005)

Thank you, I'm just doing one build up it's not something I'm going to offer as a regular thing.


----------



## REL (Sep 30, 2005)

Here's the photo etch parts.


----------



## Griffworks (Jun 24, 2002)

Whoa! That really dresses it up!


----------



## REL (Sep 30, 2005)

Thank you.

When you guys get the parts, I included a piece of scribed styrene to put behind the shuttlebay doors.


----------



## schmidtjv (Apr 7, 2004)

Stunning. This kit will be the absolute pride of my collection.

...until your next kit :thumbsup: 

John


----------



## fluke (Feb 27, 2001)

All I can say iz HOLY COW!!! That is amazing! The E iz my 2nd fav Enterprise, the first being the TOS of course.


My hat is off to you sir! :thumbsup:


----------



## Lloyd Collins (Sep 25, 2004)

^^ Gorgeous! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: 
^^
At least Fluke and I have something in common!


----------



## REL (Sep 30, 2005)

Thank you.

An update to my build up.


----------



## REL (Sep 30, 2005)

Another update on the build up.

http://www.therpf.com/index.php?showtopic=115596&st=40


----------



## Griffworks (Jun 24, 2002)

Looks excellent, Richard! GREAT job thus far.


----------



## REL (Sep 30, 2005)

Update on thefxcompany's build up.


----------



## davecfprez (Dec 21, 2005)

lakvnaoierjgaigiopamnl'dkfnal'dfnkasdifnpasd a pfkjasdl'kfnal'sdkfn alskdfal'sdkjfg l'askgl
askdn opasijhgopaig]oqwieur90w3ur9-

*PASSES OUT -- FALLS OVER*


----------



## johneaves (Sep 26, 2006)

smoking!!!!!! your really moving along! keep it up and can't wait to see your next group of photos.


----------



## REL (Sep 30, 2005)

Thank you John! Now that's a huge compliment.


----------



## REL (Sep 30, 2005)

Final decals. 

http://sovereignreplicas.com/sovdecals/


----------



## REL (Sep 30, 2005)

Almost done.


----------



## Griffworks (Jun 24, 2002)

Dang... Words really escape me beyond "That's awesome."


----------



## Guest (Oct 1, 2006)

What Griff said...Actually i can think of a few words but not ones i can post on this BBS :devil: 

I do belive i want one and as soon as i have a house big enough, i will


----------



## davecfprez (Dec 21, 2005)

holy S _ _ _ !!!!!!

dave


----------



## FishDS9 (Jan 3, 2006)

In cred ible :thumbsup:


----------



## REL (Sep 30, 2005)

Thanks but that's the fxcompany's build up, I'm very happy the ship can be made to look like that.


----------



## KUROK (Feb 2, 2004)

That's eye-watering good, REL !!!


----------



## Trekfreak (Mar 26, 2005)

REL said:


> Almost done.


 SWEET MOTHER OF GOD!


----------



## davecfprez (Dec 21, 2005)

its just not fair

dave


----------



## SFCOM1 (Sep 3, 2002)

Drool!

I really need to save up my $$$ for this!


----------



## REL (Sep 30, 2005)

I'll get the pics back up sometime today.


----------



## REL (Sep 30, 2005)

The thefxcompany.com build up.


----------



## REL (Sep 30, 2005)




----------



## Nova Designs (Oct 10, 2000)

Holy Mother Of Resin!!!









That is incredible work, looks like a full-on filming miniature! :thumbsup:


----------



## davecfprez (Dec 21, 2005)

REL

any chance of John being able to have the red engine lights move and pulsate like in the movie? *geek giggle*

dave
IMPRESSIVE, MOST IMPRESSIVE!


----------



## REL (Sep 30, 2005)

They had more of a swirly CG effect than a pulsating one, it would be extremely hard to replicate that with physical lighting I think. The only thing I could think of would be an LCD display in each nacelle, I don't know.


----------



## The Trekmodeler (Jul 21, 2005)

REL, first, let me just say...You did such AWESOME work on this kit and The FX Company did an AMAZING job with the build up. This IS a full-on filming quality model from what I see, Kudos on that! The colors look dead on. From here it looks like they used metalizer paints or possibly iridescent(can't really tell because the pics are a bit dark). The base coat looks to be a matte off-white and the darker shade looks like gunmetal. The Aztec is "checkered" off using aluminum and the gunmetal when applied to the appropriate areas. Also, I'm assuming there were some custom made templates made for the complex hull plating. Can anyone confirm? If The FX company does not mind, I'd like to use some of the same colors and techniques for when I do the prototype build. 

If I may, I'd also like to put forth my observation regarding the bussards' "lava effect". They did look swirly most of the time(especially in Insurrection) but there was a scene in First Contact where there was a shipwide evacuation and the escape pods were being deployed. In one instance during the scene you can clearly see the bussards pulsating not swirling. Perhaps that would be easier to duplicate, not to mention more practical.


----------



## REL (Sep 30, 2005)

Thank you. If it's possible to replicate that effect I would be estatic, that would really make this model completely shine.


----------



## davecfprez (Dec 21, 2005)

I agree REL. This build should be and IS the peak in which all are to aspire to climb ! 

Maybe some kind of way to rotate the lights and diffuse the bulbs from the inside of the front of the nacells ?
Use multiple changing lighting patterns ?

I know nothing about electronics so maybe someone else could chime in ?

dave


----------



## Dr. Brad (Oct 5, 1999)

davecfprez said:


> I agree REL. This build should be and IS the peak in which all are to aspire to climb !
> 
> dave



REL, that looks gorgeous. Absolutely gorgeous. I only wish I could afford one, but I value my marriage more than that, I'm afraid.  

I can't wait to see the final pictures!

Brad.


----------



## hell_fighter_8 (Oct 4, 2005)

REL said:


> Thank you. If it's possible to replicate that effect I would be estatic, that would really make this model completely shine.


Don't know if this will help, but here is what I did on an Ertl kit:

My bussards had 4 leds in each, 1 bright red in the center and 3 dimmer blinking leds at each corner. With the solid led you never get a break in light and blinkers give the apperance of movement.

With the size of you model and use of circuit boards and modern electronics you might be able to come pretty close.


----------



## REL (Sep 30, 2005)

That sounds very interesting, do you have a picture?


----------



## davecfprez (Dec 21, 2005)

ohhh yea, I would love to see a picture (or online video) also !

dave


----------



## hell_fighter_8 (Oct 4, 2005)

*E video*

http://s109.photobucket.com/albums/n58/hell_fighter_8/Misc/?action=view&current=100506_21111.flv

Sorry its not the best quility, I shot it with a camera phone. Also it was my first attempt at custom lighting with led's (limited to radio shack at the time)so it has many flaws. The only good that came out of this model was the painting (based off the studio model).

I didn't use any boards or chips so the led's blink on their own idependent of each other; to make the pattern more random.


----------



## davecfprez (Dec 21, 2005)

thanks for the video... kind of hard to see (camera phone) but it does show some promise !

dave


----------



## REL (Sep 30, 2005)

Update

http://sovereignreplicas.com/ente2/fxsove2.jpg
http://sovereignreplicas.com/ente2/fxsove3.jpg
http://sovereignreplicas.com/ente2/fxsove4.jpg
http://sovereignreplicas.com/ente2/fxsove8.jpg
http://sovereignreplicas.com/ente2/fxsove10.jpg
http://sovereignreplicas.com/ente2/fxsove11.jpg
http://sovereignreplicas.com/ente2/fxsove12.jpg
http://sovereignreplicas.com/ente2/fxsove13.jpg
http://sovereignreplicas.com/ente2/fxsove14.jpg
http://sovereignreplicas.com/ente2/fxsove15.jpg


----------



## Guest (Oct 10, 2006)

The build only compliments and shows what a beautiful job you did on the base model. I always reckon if you have a good canvas to work from then a work of art will be produced, this proves that point i do firmly belive.

Just drop dead gorgeous, nothing else to say.


----------



## SFCOM1 (Sep 3, 2002)

Drool!


----------

